# Taylor Co. Trophy



## UGADAWG

I own 340 acres in Taylor Co. and am considering letting one mabey two people in to hunt with me. This will be the first year I am doing this my family have hunted it for the past 30+ yrs and they are older now and getting out of it all together. There is a great chance for a mature buck, being that nobody has hardly hunted it for the past 3yrs. It is a mix of mature pines with a few hardwood ridges. I have not set a price yet but it will be in the $2500 range for two members per member with major fines for shooting anything under 125" This is just something I was have been pondering over the past few weeks, and figured I would post it on here to see what kind of feedback and suggestions I would get. Let me know what yall think


----------



## tbgator

*Lease*

PM sent


----------



## Bigbuck

I owned land on Whitewater Creek and I think you need to bump up your 125" to 140". Let em grow up.


----------



## BIGMIKE70

How Far Are You From The Whiskey Creek Plantation That Is Fenced In On Hwy 137?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

PM sent


----------



## UGADAWG

BIGMIKE70 said:


> How Far Are You From The Whiskey Creek Plantation That Is Fenced In On Hwy 137?




Property borders it


----------



## UGADAWG

Pm's returned


----------



## jeff74

I know this area well guys, there are some big deer around!


----------



## Bigbuck

They are there for definite. Hunted there since 80"s and got some nice ones from that area.


----------



## BIGMIKE70

Any Place To Camp Around There?


----------



## UGADAWG

Ive got a couple bunkhouses there your more than welcome to bring a camper.


----------



## BIGMIKE70

Which Direction Are You From The Fenced In Property?


----------



## UGADAWG

East on 137


----------



## Bigbuck

UGADAWG, you on little Whitewater?  I was 137/Currington RD.


----------



## UGADAWG

No about a mile from whitewater


----------



## Bigbuck

know where your at. good luck.


----------



## tbgator

Do you know of the Layfield place on Whitewater Creek?


----------



## UGADAWG

No where abouts on Whitewater?


----------



## tbgator

UGADAWG said:


> No where abouts on Whitewater?



About 3 miles out of Ideal across the railroad tracks


----------



## bacon6

are you still looking for someone to hunt with on your land?  Bacon


----------



## vcso

if you are still looking for two hunting buddies give me a call at 386-562-1615


----------

